#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo Icke bin`s >

## Olivero68

Hallo ich bin der nette Olli aus Berlin  :shy_flower: 
Ich habe PTBS und bin dadurch Alkoholiker geworden  :Prost mit Wein:  
Im Moment habe ich Probleme mit CTS in den Händen, darum bin ich in dieses Forum gekommen.
Bestimmt kann ich auch dem Einen oder Anderen mit meiner Suchterfahrung weiterhelfen. 
Ich freue mich auf gute Themen hier. 
Gruß Oliver

----------


## lucy230279

hallo oliver, 
willkommen im forum und viel spaß bei uns

----------


## Olivero68

dankeschön Lucy  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
wobei ich bei diesem Namen schon ein bisschen angst bekomme  :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## lucy230279

bei welchem namen denn?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 
Ich hoffe das deine Fragen beanwortet werden
oder du Antworten auf Fragen geben kannst! 
Schubser

----------


## Olivero68

Na bei deinem Namen, Lucy :-)
Kennst du nicht Lucy der Schrecken der Straßen ?  
Dankeschön Patientenschubser, bis jetzt wurde meine Frage leider noch nicht beantwortet. 
Ein bisschen helfen konnte ich in der Tat hier schon :-)

----------


## lucy230279

nein, Oliver, das kenne ich nicht

----------


## Olivero68

Das macht ja nichts, Lucy, darf ich trotzdem ein bisschen angst vor dir haben ?  :bigeyes_2_blue5:   :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## DieKathi

Herzlich willkommen^^

----------


## Olivero68

Danke Kathi  :k_tongue_1:

----------


## lucy230279

wenn du drauf bestehst  :laughter01:  
bin meistens aber ne gaaanz liebe :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Olivero68

Du kannst ja lügen ohne dabei rot zu werden, Lucy  :smile_09:

----------


## lucy230279

du urteilst schnell, oliver, nein es war kein lüge, doch ich kann auch anders :tongue_2_06:  :c_laugh:

----------


## Olivero68

Natürlich urteile ich schnell, du bist ja eine "Frau"  :ooops_cut:  
Das du auch anders kannst darüber bin ich mir sicher  :Rauchen:

----------


## sunnytina

was ist gemeint mit cts`?l-g-tina

----------


## Christiane

cts ist die Abkürzung für Carpaltunnelsyndrom. Durch ein zu straffes Band im Handgelenk wirkt ein erhöhter Druck auf einen der Armnerven. Die Folge sind ganz nervige Missempfindungen (Kribbeln, Jucken etc.) bis hin zur Taubheit einzelner Finger und Kraftlosigkeit der Hand. Dieses Band muss man dann operativ spalten. Passiert das rechtzeitig, erholt sich der Nerv wieder. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

